# Katzper's Haunt 2010 Sneak Peek, Pics and Video



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Took some sneak peek pics of the Haunt. Had to set up early since we are renewing our vows on Oct 30th and leaving for vaction on Nov.1st. I will post more pics and video when I get back...




























more photos here..
creepy basement 2010 pre haunt pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the red skull pile.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

glad to know that with everything you have on your plate that you haven't abandoned your haunt this year. Looks great!!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice pics .... looks great.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I've been away for 2 weeks....trying to keep up with everyone's 2010 pics...alot of great haunts this year....I finally got a chance to upload the new pics to the website...

http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/chapter11.html




























The haunt pretty much was a repeat from last year with few changes...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the trailer.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! They look great!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That creature under the stairs would make me hesitant to set foot on that tread


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, fabulous pictures. Awesome job!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Finally!! The video....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! The video turned out great and the props are so cool! I will always love your backwoods granny and the girl under the stairs.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks good Jeff.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The video looks great. The graveyard has a wonderfully creepy look.


----------

